# Range report



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I was able to get to the range today and punch some holes. I found some interesting results. I have always used the barnes bullets in my muzzeloaders with what I felt were pretty good results, but more and more I hear a bunch of people talking about powerbelts and the good results they have with them. Being a sucker for the "latest and greatest", I called and talked to a tech at CVA and bought some powerbelts to try. He told me what bullets to get for the hunting I will do as well as what powder load and primers (CCI magum).

My Muzz is a CVA Accura (not V2) in 50 cal.

During the testing I did not adjust the sites on my gun at all just to keep it consistent. (you can see I am left). The first and third groups are the exact same loads and ended up pretty as a pretty decent group. They are Barnes Spit-fire T-EZ 250 grain bullets with 100 grains of Blackhorn 209 powder. The second group was with Powerbelt 295 grain Aero-Tips with 100 grains of BH209. These were are all shot at 50 yards from a solid bench rest. Before each three shot group, I swabbed the barrel until clean. I did not swab in between every shot.

Not being that experienced compared to several of you, I am sure I could have played with powder measures and got a more consistent group with the powerbelts, but with what I saw, I don't believe there is any reason to change away from the Barnes. I have shot 4 or 5 deer with my muzz and barnes bullets and all dropped within ten feet except one that went about 75 yards (not the best shot on that one). Shots have been 40-125 yards.

Those of you with CVA's and/or those that shoot powerbelts, what have your experiences been with powerbelts vs other bullets?

Sorry if the picture is rotated.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would stick with that load as well. Looks good to me. Every gun is different and yours seems to like the Barnes bullets.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 to what Booyaa said.. I like the grouping.

Since the image is rotated, are the barnes shots left, or low?

Regardless, the tighter group says your gun likes the barnes best.

My gun LOVES the powerbelts, but that's just my gun... says nothing about others' experiences.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.



manysteps said:


> Since the image is rotated, are the barnes shots left, or low?


High and left actually.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd stick with the Barnes as well... it's fun to try out different bullets, but I'd stick with what you know works for you. Nice shooting!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I argee stick with the Barnes. You could try dropping down 10 grains to 90gr with the Powerbelt's. That made a huge difference in my Accrua. My go too load in my accura has been a 300gr XTP with 90gr of Blackhorn 209. I have played witht he Powerbelts as I like how easy they load but the XTP's are more accurate.

Mark


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Those are some pretty good groups. I shoot the cheap 295 powerbelts and have liked them pretty well so far. I haven't tried anything else through my gun though. If my barrel isn't really clean its hard to get them to seat. They shoot high on me if I don't get them set all the way.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> They shoot high on me if I don't get them set all the way.


OUCH! That is dangerous. Always make sure they are seated well onto the powder charge or one day you will find part of your body somewhere else.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

+1000 

As BB said, unless you want that gun to explode you better make sure its fully seated every shot. Do that by marking the ramrod with a full charge and a empty barrel. If it doesn't seat to the same mark every time don't shoot it and find out why.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

its marked, but sometimes that last 1/4 to 1/2 inch won't seat. Is that much space still dangerous?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

yes very much so, as your pressures will spike potentially causing a catastrophic failure. if it wont seat you need to make sure you are running a patch more often or do what I did and switch to BH209.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> yes very much so, as your pressures will spike potentially causing a catastrophic failure. if it wont seat you need to make sure you are running a patch more often or do what I did and switch to BH209.


I'm also a convert to BH209. Great stuff.


----------

